# hej jag undrar hur jag får ner winex-cvs den är maskad

## Paradoxx

hej jag undrar hur jag får ner winex-cvs den är maskad?, har nån testat den? jag vill testa den för den ska ha stöd för battlfild1942

----------

## troopern

ebuild /path/to/package/package.ebuild merge

så kan du skriva för att merga masked packages.

----------

## ozt

annars kan du lägga till ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" i /etc/make.conf

----------

## atac

eller bara skriva ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ...

----------

## agge

eller så kan du unmaska den i ngn config fil i /usr/portage

----------

